# The Big Bang Theory



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2008)

Did anyone else catch the pilot of this last night on C4? Only watched cos I was stoned and waiting for skins, was dreadful, cliche filled bollocks. Although I did laugh once, when one of the "geeks" gave a scathing critique of the token dumb blond for caring about astrology. But for the most part, it made me want to bang my head against a brick wall. Drop it, C4!


----------



## Augie March (Feb 15, 2008)

I caught the end of this, it was rather cliched and pretty standard American sitcom shite.

Oh, look silly geeks can't talk to attractive women and relate everything that happens to them in science-speak! *cue canned laughter and applause*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 15, 2008)

I liked it. I like clichés. I don't want to be a cerebral twat all the time, I get enough of that at uni.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2008)

It also pissed me off, as I was expecting a physics based documentary, and instead was given a crap american sitcom


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 15, 2008)

I gave it 8 minutes then watched American Idol and had a lovely time


----------



## camouflage (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm surprised any of you watched it at all, (except Vintage Paw who would probably do better drinking can after can of beer to kill-off excess neural connections).

Did you guys not see the ads beforehand?


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 15, 2008)

I didn't see this but I did watch America's Most Smartest Model and got some cheap laughs at the expense of good looking but thick people...


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2008)

foreigner said:


> I'm surprised any of you watched it at all, (except Vintage Paw who would probably do better drinking can after can of beer to kill-off excess neural connections).
> 
> Did you guys not see the ads beforehand?



Nope. I gave it a chance. It failed.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 15, 2008)

I was actually looking forward to watching this, thought it was gonna be a documentary on The Big Bang, turns out it was that shite. Didn't even watch it.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 15, 2008)

Do you reckon Channel 4 feel they simply HAVE to find a replacemnt for friends?
I just get a feeling that there are thousands of people who are actually addicted to crap like this....


----------



## aqua (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm really sorry but it made me laugh 

I don't for one minute think it was good, I think it was fucking awful, but funny awful


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm always amazed at the people who watch stuff like this and expect art.  

I'm even more amazed by people who think this is shite but will happily watch American Idol or Big Brother.


----------



## Augie March (Feb 16, 2008)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I'm always amazed at the people who watch stuff like this and expect art.



Well, I wasn't exactly expecting something to parallel Eisenstein with the show, but something mildly amusing would've been nice.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2008)

They had the shower curtain I want


----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2008)

IMHO it wasn't laugh out loud funny, but there were some nice touches - like the periodic table shower curtain and boggle in Klingon.  Maybe it needs a few episodes to get going properly, but so far it hasn't been as funny as "the IT crowd".


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2008)

Greebo said:


> the periodic table shower curtain



Want


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 4, 2008)

I think it's ace.

And Darlene was in it recently


----------



## tarannau (Jun 4, 2008)

aqua said:


> I'm really sorry but it made me laugh
> 
> I don't for one minute think it was good, I think it was fucking awful, but funny awful



Same here. LQ looks at me like I'm mad when I leave it on, in preference to 'How to Look Good Eating Kittens 10 Years Naked' or whatever repetitive tosh is on at the same time. To be fair, its appeal is largely due to the fact that it's not as bad as the other options at a TV deadzone


----------



## scifisam (Jun 4, 2008)

I thought it was funny and am disappointed that I never seem to be in when it's on.


----------



## Silva (Jun 4, 2008)

Torrented the pilot a few months ago, and found it to be dull, by-the-numbers "comedy".


----------



## zoooo (Jun 4, 2008)

I love Big Bang Theory!
Always makes me laugh lots.
I love Sheldon.


----------



## loud 1 (Jun 4, 2008)

i love it!


----------



## story (Jun 4, 2008)

I enjoy it.


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 5, 2008)

I like it too......


know it's lame and predictable and all that stuff but so what !


----------



## g force (Jun 5, 2008)

I love Sheldon....nice scathing put downs. The Doppler Effect costume was


----------



## kabbes (Jun 5, 2008)

It definitely took a few episodes to get going, but once it did I thought it had genuine laugh-out-loud moments.  Not a classic by any means, but the character of Sheldon at least generally makes it worth watching.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm a bit worried about some of the people saying they like this programme. maybe i haven't given it a proper chance.

for me it's up there with crappy american sitcoms such as 'just shoot me' which makes me vomit in my cereal bowl every day.

or what's that one with charlie sheen? where the theme tune goes 'men men men men men men'

oh, is this show going to be about MEN? 

ha it makes me laugh, not in the way they intended.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 5, 2008)

I like(d) Just Shoot Me.

I generally like sit coms that are based on comic-book over-the-top characters.  They're fluff, and if the series is cancelled I'll barely blink, but they often make me laugh with their sheer ridiculousness.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 5, 2008)

kabbes said:


> I like(d) Just Shoot Me.
> 
> I generally like sit coms that are based on comic-book over-the-top characters.  They're fluff, and if the series is cancelled I'll barely blink, but they often make me laugh with their sheer ridiculousness.





WHAT? you're a wrongun, get away from me


----------



## kabbes (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, that zany receptionist and his subtle manipulations of his co-workers!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 5, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Oh, that zany receptionist and his subtle manipulations of his co-workers!



i'm back to rights. his wacky ways just create caper after caper!

that mya woman is the worst feminist ever by the way. although she does have the eyebrows of one.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Oh, that zany receptionist and his subtle manipulations of his co-workers!



He's ok. He plays the same guy in any film or sitcom he is in.


----------



## Epico (Jun 5, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> that mya woman is the worst feminist ever by the way. although she does have the eyebrows of one.



Fucking hell, if I was drinking coffee now it'd be over my screen   
Kitty can scratch.

Big Bang Theory is bloody terrible, but I still find myself watching it. And it's got one of the worst theme tunes ever.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love Big Bang Theory - the one with the prop from The Time Machine film was hilarious.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jun 5, 2008)

Reaper followed by Big Bang Theory has been our Wednesday night crap TV fix for a while now. I'm not looking for 'clever', I'm just looking for 'vaguely amusing brainrot in the middle of the week' and both these have fulfilled that role nicely 

But now they're both over!


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 5, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> But now they're both over!



new eps of Big Bang Theory are on Thursday nights on Channel 4 - it's on really late tonight though as Big Brother is starting...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 5, 2008)

time machine one was sublime particlarly the pastiche of the moving back in time motions which were from the film... well observed.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 5, 2008)

Reaper is the ABSOLUTE nuts.  I have to watch it on 4OD though, 'cos of missing it for The Apprentice.

I love the theme tune to the Big Bang Theory -- best part of the show!


----------



## TheDave (Jun 5, 2008)

I watched an episode of this last night on E4, thought it was quite funny. I didn't expect anything ground breaking but it had more laughs than the usual fare that comes out of America. Might watch it again if I catch it on.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2008)

Big Bang Theory isn't like all those horrible crap soulless US sitcoms!

It's quite geeky and cute. It's a bit like Frasier actually.
Sheldon obviously being the Niles-ish character.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> time machine one was sublime particlarly the pastiche of the moving back in time motions which were from the film... well observed.



You mean the bit where they all ran around the room? 
That nearly made me have an accident.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the Big Bang Theory.

It's silly and it has its faults but I don't care.


----------



## Augie March (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok, so I've watched this a couple of times since my inital hatred and I have to say, it's grown on me a bit. I did laugh at the one last night, not sure there are many sitcoms out there that use the difficulty of buying a wireless router as a plot-point.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 10, 2008)

They just made a joke about lolcats.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 11, 2008)

The only comedy show I like more than Big Bang right now is 30 Rock. They're both pretty flippin' great though.


----------



## Epona (Dec 11, 2008)

I love it, I find it absolutely hilarious


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 11, 2008)

Augie March said:


> They just made a joke about lolcats.



Darn. Missed last night's - is it repeated? I *heart* Sheldon


----------



## lostexpectation (Dec 12, 2008)

the joke about turning an inaccurate medieval fair into a badly made episode of star trek, funniest idea on tv in years.


----------



## Epona (Dec 12, 2008)

lostexpectation said:


> the joke about turning an inaccurate medieval fair into a badly made episode of star trek, funniest idea on tv in years.


How far behind is this on telly, I saw that one ages ago!


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 12, 2009)

Epona said:


> How far behind is this on telly, I saw that one ages ago!



the renaissance fair was on normal telly two weeks ago.

Fuck, i LOVE this programme


----------



## Augie March (Feb 15, 2009)

In reference to Apu:

"It can't be racist, he's a loveable character on The Simpsons."


----------



## g force (Feb 15, 2009)

Raj's parent's crack me up..."local cuisine"


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 24, 2009)

Just finished Season 1 of this on DVD, thought it was great.

The appearance of several Roseanne alumni makes me smile too.

Need to catch up now for the new season in the US.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 24, 2009)

I like it too.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 24, 2009)

This programme has vastly improved in my estimation. Of course it helps if you're a geek  It treats geek culture gently and because it's endearing the audience really get into it, which is part of the enjoyment. It's not always a laugh riot and the characters are uneven (Raj is by far the funniest). But has a real warmth and a charm plus Penny has a lovely pair of jubblies.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 24, 2010)

Just bumping this thread - really like the programme- my mum made me watch it. Helps to have a healthy understanding of star trek to appreciate the jokes. Also some of the characters remind me of people I know...


----------



## mango5 (Dec 26, 2010)

Watched 3 series in the last fortnight. We all have a Sheldon close by.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2010)

When I first saw it I thought it was utter shite but mow I quite like it. Did it get better? I have only been dipping in now and then until recently. 

Who are the other Roseanne characters then? I did notice Blossom is now in it? I wonder what six is up to? How does someone write someone with the name 'Six' into a script and not get it questioned? "Can't we just call her julie?"


----------



## girasol (Dec 26, 2010)

I love it, have done so from the first episode.

The shirts worn by Sheldon are win.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 26, 2010)

It's good in a shitty wee American way. I like the intellectual jokes that not everyone would get!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2012)

I noticed the other night that Sheldon refereed to a fear of heights as 'vertigo', whereas vertigo is only the condition some people with a fear of heights (acrophobia) experience when they are high up. You can have vertigo sitting on the floor.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 6, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who are the other Roseanne characters then?


Darlene, her boyfriend (who plays Leonard) and Roseanne's sister who plays Sheldon's mum.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow that post was so old, I of course know all that now. My wife has become addicted to the BBT. 
My four year old daughter knows all their full names.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 6, 2012)

I did kind of think that when I was typing it....


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 6, 2012)

I love it


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2012)

love it here too


----------



## D'wards (Feb 6, 2012)

love it here three


----------



## Mogden (Feb 6, 2012)

Love it here. Not sure if it's more for the programme or the fact that there are so many of my teenage TV favourites in it!


----------



## D'wards (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.sheldonshirts.com/sheldon.html


----------



## binka (Feb 6, 2012)

i admit i like it. its not exactly in the same league as arrested development or seinfeld but its definitely better than stuff like two and a half men and everybody loves raymond.

what would make it a great comedy is if they got rid of the women and just had it about four bitter, lonely nerds. comedies are always better when the protagonists lead pathetic lives


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2012)

binka said:


> i admit i like it. its not exactly in the same league as [...] seinfeld


No, it's better.


----------



## binka (Feb 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> No, it's better.


the big bang theory is not better than seinfeld ffs


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes it is.  It's got some laughs in it.


----------



## binka (Feb 6, 2012)

never had you down as a troll


----------



## scooter (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you reckon they ruined Howard's character by giving him a girlfriend? His whole schtick was his ability to creep out women and his hugely inflated self image in spite of this. Now that's all gone and he seems to have no reason to be there any more.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2012)

binka said:


> never had you down as a troll


I'm serious.  I don't get Seinfeld.  I've never laughed at it.  I don't see what's good about it.  A moany guy you can't like moans, and his unlike-able but dull friends moan too.  So what?

BBT, despite being fixated on cliches ranging from Jewish dietary requirements (any conversation with Howard not mention them?) to geekdom, at least makes me laugh.


----------



## binka (Feb 6, 2012)

scooter said:


> Do you reckon they ruined Howard's character by giving him a girlfriend? His whole schtick was his ability to creep out women and his hugely inflated self image in spite of this. Now that's all gone and he seems to have no reason to be there any more.


definitely. they're determined to get all four of them into happy relationships which is a shame but it was inevitable i suppose


----------



## binka (Feb 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm serious. I don't get Seinfeld. I've never laughed at it. I don't see what's good about it. A moany guy you can't like moans, and his unlike-able but dull friends moan too. So what?


not all of it is great obviously but its far more good than bad and when its very good theres not much better. george costanza could be the best sitcom character ever


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2012)

binka said:


> not all of it is great obviously but its far more good than bad and when its very good theres not much better. george costanza could be the best sitcom character ever


I'm sorry, I just think it's over-rated tripe. Self-absorbed middle class whining. Which might be OK if it was funny, but it isn't. It's pointless. In my opinion.

Just because I don't like it doesn't mean I'm "trolling". I just happen not to like something some other people like. I could just as easily say that people only like it because the Guardian told them to, and that I'm bravely denouncing the Emperor's New Clothes.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 6, 2012)

binka said:


> not all of it is great obviously but its far more good than bad and when its very good theres not much better. george costanza could be the best sitcom character ever


 
It's really hard to beat Seinfeld, the last three seasons particularly. It's my joint favourate comedy alongside the Office. The BBT is probably the best 'not great' comedy there is currently.


----------



## starfish (Feb 6, 2012)

Is season 5 still on E4 on thursdays. I havent seen it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 6, 2012)

scooter said:


> Do you reckon they ruined Howard's character by giving him a girlfriend? His whole schtick was his ability to creep out women and his hugely inflated self image in spite of this. Now that's all gone and he seems to have no reason to be there any more.


 
I'm more than a bit creeped out by his girlfriend's resemblance to his _mother_.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> It's my joint favourate comedy alongside the Office.


I'm not sure if I should say this, but I think the Office was vastly over-rated.  It was just OK at best.  I couldn't re-watch an episode of it.  And I thought series two was significantly worse than series one.  And Extras was dire.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm serious. I don't get Seinfeld. I've never laughed at it. I don't see what's good about it. A moany guy you can't like moans, and his unlike-able but dull friends moan too. So what?
> 
> BBT, despite being fixated on cliches ranging from Jewish dietary requirements (any conversation with Howard not mention them?) to geekdom, at least makes me laugh.


 
I'm with you. Everybody raves about it (people whose raves I usually respect) but I always just thought it was shit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I'm more than a bit creeped out by his girlfriend's resemblance to his _mother_.


I've never seen his mother.  Do we get to see her?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I've never seen his mother. Do we get to see her?


I hope not. Maybe she means the shouting voice.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm with you. Everybody raves about it (people whose raves I usually respect) but I always just thought it was shit.


  I usually disagree with you on TV programmes, but I think we need to stick together on this one!


----------



## binka (Feb 6, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm with you. Everybody raves about it (people whose raves I usually respect) but I always just thought it was shit.


theres a lot to hate about it - jerry seinfeld's standup at the beginning of almost every episode, the bass between scenes, the fact jerry seinfeld cant act, kramer being no where near as funny as a lot of people say he is (although sometimes michael richards could be excellent like when he was putting concrete into the washing machine)


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 6, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hope not. Maybe she means the shouting voice.


 
Yes, the shouty voice is exactly the same.  It's also creepy how quickly she's started behaving like his mother.


----------



## starfish (Feb 6, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hope not. Maybe she means the shouting voice.


 
Damn youtube. Wont embed. But this was very funny.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 6, 2012)

binka said:


> theres a lot to hate about it - jerry seinfeld's standup at the beginning of almost every episode, the bass between scenes, the fact jerry seinfeld cant act, kramer being no where near as funny as a lot of people say he is (although sometimes michael richards could be excellent like when he was putting concrete into the washing machine)


 
Completely hated Seinfeld. It was so self-satified and absolutely dripped with NY smug.

I did have some afinity with George though.


----------



## binka (Feb 6, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> It's really hard to beat Seinfeld, the last three seasons particularly. It's my joint favourate comedy alongside the Office. The BBT is probably the best 'not great' comedy there is currently.


i think the larry sanders show was better but those two easily the best two comedies of the 90s


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Yes, the shouty voice is exactly the same. It's also creepy how quickly she's started behaving like his mother.


 
It's like the final scene in "Sorry"


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2012)

I didn't like the Larry Sanders Show, or Curb Your Enthusiasm, either.  Smug pish, the lot of it.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I didn't like the Larry Sanders Show, or Curb Your Enthusiasm, either. Smug pish, the lot of it.


 
Maybe it's cultural, being from a "flyover" state, but I don't like either of those either.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Maybe it's cultural, being from a "flyover" state, but I don't like either of those either.


I think it's a class thing.


----------



## binka (Feb 6, 2012)

well played danny, you win urban75


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I think it's a class thing.


 
Could very well be.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 6, 2012)

binka said:


> theres a lot to hate about it - jerry seinfeld's standup at the beginning of almost every episode, the bass between scenes, the fact jerry seinfeld cant act, kramer being no where near as funny as a lot of people say he is (although sometimes michael richards could be excellent like when he was putting concrete into the washing machine)


 
The stand up is shit, that's why I particularly like the last couple of seasons when they just cut it out. I like everything else you've listed though - the slap bass is beautifully silly, it's such 'anti-sit com' music - the antithesis of the friends mood music that tells the audience what to think. I also like Seinfeld's inability to act, it sets him up as the straight man and lets the other three to shine. I think Michael Richards is by far the best comedy slapstick actor I've seen, although I prefer George and Elaine by a long shot.

Seinfeld certainly was smug and at times borderline misanthropic, but I prefered that infinately to the phoney moralism espoused by shows like Friends, Scrubs or Frasier. It basically held a mirror up to middle class America and its shallow, narcissistic and possessive lifestyle and laughed at it for what it is. Unlike many Seinfeld fans I really recon its all about the last three series which in almost every respect were near perfectly executed comedy gold.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2012)

binka said:


> well played danny, you win urban75


I know how it reads, but I mean it.  These programmes don't speak to me or my life.  They seem to me to be about the self-absorbed concerns of the metropolitan middle class.


----------



## binka (Feb 7, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Seinfeld certainly was smug and at times borderline misanthropic, but I prefered that infinately to the phoney moralism espoused by shows like Friends, Scrubs or Frasier. It basically held a mirror up to middle class America and its shallow, narcissistic and possessive lifestyle and laughed at it for what it is. Unlike many Seinfeld fans I really recon its all about the last three series which in almost every respect were near perfectly executed comedy gold.


i agree with almost all of that except im not sure about the final three series. only because its been a few years since i watched them all that im not sure one way or the other but i seem to remember not enjoying the final series as much as the previous ones


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 7, 2012)

binka said:


> i agree with almost all of that except im not sure about the final three series. only because its been a few years since i watched them all that im not sure one way or the other but i seem to remember not enjoying the final series as much as the previous ones


 
Yeah, series nine was controversial with Seinfeld fans - some of the episodes almost dipped into surrealism. I loved it myself but it was to an extent a depature from the "nothing" narrative.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 7, 2012)

I didn't care for Scrubs or Friends either. I think it is a matter of characters you can relate to. I wouldn't invite any of the "Friends" to my house to get drunk. I can relate to the underdogs in Big Bang Theory. It's like going to game night at the comic book store.   Been there, dated that.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 7, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I didn't care for Scrubs or Friends either. I think it is a matter of characters you can relate to. I wouldn't invite any of the "Friends" to my house to get drunk. I can relate to the underdogs in Big Bang Theory. It's like going to game night at the comic book store. Been there, dated that.


 
They're not that much of underdogs tho really are they? They're all highly intelligent and are payed to do what they love for a living. Two of them are are banging chicks way out of their league (at various stages) and one of them has no interest in women at all. I guess Raj has it worst, but in the grand scheme of things he's doing pretty much alright too. Heard a news item the other day that 40% of Indian children are undernourished. How fucked up is that?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, that's pretty fucked up.

On what beach wouldn't those guys get sand kicked in their faces? I'm mean, we're basically talking Hobbits here. I know Nerd is the "new cool" but there's limits.

Yes, outside of a sitcom none of those guys would have a chance with Penny. Bernadette might look at Howard, but she'd weigh 50 pounds more and by middle age she'd top out at 400 pounds and be a complete shrew.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2012)

I've grown to love it. It makes me laugh, like urban used to in the old days before the new characters came and the format was messed with.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 7, 2012)

My mum likes it.


----------



## Santino (Feb 7, 2012)

I watched it twice and thought it was rubbish.


----------



## Dooby (Feb 7, 2012)

WTF is it with you people that think attractiveness is purely on very narrow physical criteria? Why wouldn't someone be hot if they're smart and funny?  I don't get this league/punching weight categories shit, the heart wants what it wants


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 17, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> My mum likes it.


 
Are you and your mum a bit like Howard and his mum?


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 18, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Are you and your mum a bit like Howard and his mum?


 
Well, I walked into this one, didnt I?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Yes, that's pretty fucked up.
> 
> On what beach wouldn't those guys get sand kicked in their faces? I'm mean, we're basically talking Hobbits here. I know Nerd is the "new cool" but there's limits.
> 
> Yes, outside of a sitcom none of those guys would have a chance with Penny. Bernadette might look at Howard, but she'd weigh 50 pounds more and by middle age she'd top out at 400 pounds and be a complete shrew.


 
hilariously the actors playing Penny and Leonard went out for quite some time...

also do people actually kick sand in peoples faces at the beach, or actually celebrate some superficial notion of alpha maleness? Maybe I hang around hipsters, nerds and art fags too much but I assumed that kind of shit ends after school for most people.


----------



## starfish (Feb 18, 2012)

revol68 said:


> hilariously the actors playing Penny and Leonard went out for quite some time...
> 
> also do people actually kick sand in peoples faces at the beach, or actually celebrate some superficial notion of alpha maleness? Maybe I hang around hipsters, nerds and art fags too much but I assumed that kind of shit ends after school for most people.


 
Knowing that warms my heart as they look so good together.

Although i think there is an underlying tension between Penny & Sheldon that neither of them realise. The friends with benefits episodes, the one where Penny dislocates her shoulder. How many times has she sung soft kitty to him.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 18, 2012)

starfish said:


> Knowing that warms my heart as they look so good together.


 
you might not think that if you saw Leonard without the glasses, puts years on him.


----------



## starfish (Feb 18, 2012)

revol68 said:


> you might not think that if you saw Leonard without the glasses, puts years on him.


 
Did he wear specs in Roseanne?

Now i remember why i posted a random picture of Kaley Cuoco a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 18, 2012)

starfish said:


> Although i think there is an underlying tension between Penny & Sheldon that neither of them realise. The friends with benefits episodes, the one where Penny dislocates her shoulder. How many times has she sung soft kitty to him.


 
Yeah that's the funny thing isn't it, that they are so unlikely friends. I quite like their friendship actually.

At first I thought Big Bang Theory was rubbish but it's grown on me and been promoted to acceptable in times of desperation TV.


----------



## starfish (Feb 18, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Yeah that's the funny thing isn't it, that they are so unlikely friends. I quite like their friendship actually.
> 
> At first I thought Big Bang Theory was rubbish but it's grown on me and been promoted to acceptable in times of desperation TV.


 
Opposites attract, & you cant get more opposite than them 2. Just hope Comedy Central doesnt get it & ruin it.


----------



## Epona (Feb 18, 2012)

I am still loving this show, it's still one of my favourite things on TV.  Make of that what you will.


----------



## gabi (Feb 18, 2012)

I have to agree. I think it's brilliantly written. And a perfect ensemble cast.

Bit horrified to see that the actor who plays Sheldon is in the new Muppets movie. I dont think he should be allowed to act in anything else.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 18, 2012)

Sheldon is brilliant.  I read on Wikipedia that when he had done his audition and been cast, they called him back anyway for a second audition because they couldn't believe how good he was.  I think he carries the other characters to a great extent.


----------



## gabi (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeh, he's the mainstay.

i like the fact that i have no idea what any of the actors' names are too... unlike certain other big sitcoms.


----------



## Chz (Feb 19, 2012)

Mostly. But I still call Amy Whatsherface "Blossom" most of the time.

The show's in decline now, but at least it's a very gentle one. It's a pity the writers never got more use out of Leonard's old girlfriend from "Roseanne" - I like her.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2012)

Sirena said:


> Sheldon is brilliant. I read on Wikipedia that when he had done his audition and been cast, they called him back anyway for a second audition because they couldn't believe how good he was. I think he carries the other characters to a great extent.


 
I could swear his ears were actually pointy in an episode the other day.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 19, 2012)

Ah, you see, the magic of great acting....


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 20, 2012)

gabi said:


> I have to agree. I think it's brilliantly written. And a perfect ensemble cast.
> 
> Bit horrified to see that the actor who plays Sheldon is in the new Muppets movie. I dont think he should be allowed to act in anything else.


 
He was wonderful in the muppet film and he was only in it for the length of one song.  It was almost the perfect use of him.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 30, 2012)

Sadly I'm looking forward to next weeks big bang night on e4


----------



## gabi (Mar 30, 2012)

me too 

(there's gonna be some backstage stuff)


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I think I've seen most of them now thanks to the Xmas repeats - a lot of them more than once - and though I still habitually watch when I get home, I quite often have to change channel before the "train crashes".
I still can't believe I only got into it this year - especially with the Roseanne actors in it ...


----------



## D'wards (Nov 15, 2012)

New series tonight on E4 at 8pm, Sheldore fans...


----------



## starfish (Nov 15, 2012)

Its still got it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2012)

Watching episode 4 right now. Wife just taking a hot water bottle break.


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2012)

These are on the torrents ten minutes after they're shown in the US. We're already up to episode 7.


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 16, 2012)

Howards mother is blates the best character


----------



## Helen Back (Nov 16, 2012)

S6ep7 is back to the old form. Brilliant! And Amy and Bernadette aren't in it. Coincidence...?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2012)

Helen Back said:


> S6ep7 is back to the old form. Brilliant! And Amy and Bernadette aren't in it. Coincidence...?


----------



## freshnero (Nov 17, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I noticed the other night that Sheldon refereed to a fear of heights as 'vertigo', whereas  is only the condition some people with a fear of heights (acrophobia) experience when they are high up. You can have vertigo sitting on the floor.



Vertigo is an inner ear condition casing dizziness and nausea


----------



## Epona (Nov 17, 2012)

freshnero said:


> Vertigo is an inner ear condition casing dizziness and nausea


Yeah, exactly, what AS said (all those months back). I too was shocked that Sheldon got that wrong. I have acrophobia and know what it is, I also know what vertigo is, and I don't have the latter (except on one occasion when I had a nasty ear infection, not an experience I would like to repeat) and know the difference between the two.


----------



## rekil (Nov 17, 2012)

Helen Back said:


> S6ep7 is back to the old form. Brilliant! And Amy and Bernadette aren't in it. Coincidence...?





gentlegreen said:


>


The rot set in when those two appeared. It dies whenever they're on screen because they're shit and unfunny.


----------



## Dooby (Nov 17, 2012)

I adore Amy


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2012)

And the scene in the restaurant with Sheldon was a classic - and very poignant.


----------



## Supine (Nov 17, 2012)

I love the way this thread started a few years ago with everyone hating the prog. It's definitely grown on me. Looking forward to catching some new episodes now!


----------



## Sirena (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm still reeling from the news that Sheldon could have been wrong about vertigo......


----------



## Helen Back (Nov 17, 2012)

Helen Back said:


> S6ep7 is back to the old form. Brilliant! And Amy and Bernadette aren't in it. Coincidence...?


I did, of course, mean ep8 - the latest one.


----------



## Epona (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone seen the Xmas episode?

Utter fucking brilliance, and at one point I might have been heard to utter the phrase "that's fucking brilliant, I wish Leonard was my Dungeon Master" 

I've decided that the thing that is wrong with the show is Amy - as an original female geek (not one of these modern trendy hot ones), I just find her presence increasingly irritating - as a geek I relate to the male characters so much better, they are slightly exaggerated real people, but Amy isn't real in any sense - her character is a bad and over-inflated caricature that I find it difficult to relate to. If she left, the series would be so much better.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2012)

I wonder if Amy came about because "TV's Blossom" was mentioned in an earlier episode ?


----------



## Ranu (Dec 16, 2012)

Epona said:


> Anyone seen the Xmas episode?
> 
> Utter fucking brilliance, and at one point I might have been heard to utter the phrase "that's fucking brilliant, I wish Leonard was my Dungeon Master"
> 
> I've decided that the thing that is wrong with the show is Amy - as an original female geek (not one of these modern trendy hot ones), I just find her presence increasingly irritating - as a geek I relate to the male characters so much better, they are slightly exaggerated real people, but Amy isn't real in any sense - her character is a bad and over-inflated caricature that I find it difficult to relate to. If she left, the series would be so much better.


 
I find Bernadette worse.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 16, 2012)

Sheldon is in the recent movie flick Argo (co-incedently about a plot involving a Sci Fi film)...So weird him playing a non BBT role


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 16, 2012)

gabi said:


> Yeh, he's the mainstay.
> 
> i like the fact that i have no idea what any of the actors' names are too... unlike certain other big sitcoms.


 
I know Leonard is played by a bloke called Johnny Galecki, but I only know that because I saw a brilliant quote from him that someone postedon facebook, relating to rumours about him being gay:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 16, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Sheldon is in the recent movie flick Argo (co-incedently about a plot involving a Sci Fi film)...So weird him playing a non BBT role


 
He's one of those people where you kind of assume that the only way he could possibly be so good at playing a particular character is if he basically was that character in real life. I dunno how I'd feel about seeing him playing a different role...


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 16, 2012)

Just checked and don't think he's actually in Argo...Just someone who looks wierdy (and a bit like him)!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 16, 2012)

Helen Back said:


> S6ep7 is back to the old form. Brilliant! And Amy and Bernadette aren't in it. Coincidence...?


 
Have to say it's lost a little of it's geekery since they've turned it into Friends.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 18, 2012)

Amy has some of the best lines I reckon. She's definitely a more interesting character than Penny.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 18, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> She's definitely a more interesting character than Penny.


That's spelled "<knock, knock, knock> Penny".


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2012)

Penny works because of her similarity with Sheldon - in the sense of her hicksville upbringing... and her relationship with Leonard raises interesting issues about what constitutes a relationship.


----------



## gabi (Dec 18, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> I know Leonard is played by a bloke called Johnny Galecki, but I only know that because I saw a brilliant quote from him that someone postedon facebook, relating to rumours about him being gay:


 
that's fucking brilliant


----------



## Greebo (Dec 18, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Penny works because of her similarity with Sheldon - in the sense of her hicksville upbringing... and her relationship with Leonard raises interesting issues about what constitutes a relationship.


Okay GG that's really scary, a nerd (or is it geek?) dissecting a comedy with nerds/geeks in it from an anthropological view.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't even have an engineering degree.


----------



## paul russell999 (Dec 18, 2012)

I've got to agree with the people who think that Bernadette and, _in particular_, Amy are a bit cringeworthy. My enjoyment of the episodes is pretty much in inverse proportion (???) to how long Amy is on the screen.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm guessing they wanted a proper scientist in the cast.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 18, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Penny works because of her similarity with Sheldon - in the sense of her hicksville upbringing... and her relationship with Leonard raises interesting issues about what constitutes a relationship.


 
Excuse me, but I had that upbringing.  

Anyway, I thought she was from Omaha.  Omaha is a city of 400K people.


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't mind Amy. Giving Sheldon a girlfriend was a great move IMO, and Amy is unhinged enough to fit the bill.

Am I the only one who thinks Raj is the weak link?


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2012)

I actually like Bernadette and find her funny - her role as a sort of continuation of Howard's mother is hilarious, she has some great lines and delivers them well.

Some of the posts on this thread seem to come down to little more than 'meh, we don't want gurls in the show, they ruin it', which I disagree with. It's just Amy I find annoying, because the character is completely unrealistic in any way because she's overly caricatured beyond the point where there's any common ground allowing me to relate to her. I'd rather have Leslie Winkle back, intellectually sparring/getting into confrontations with Sheldon, that was far more interesting and funny, and she was realistic - that could so easily have been developed into a far more interesting hate/love/intellectual competitive type scenario despite her earlier dalliances with Leonard. Bring back Leslie Winkle!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2012)

I bloody loved Leslie Winkle.
But actually I like Amy and Bernadette too. So having all of them would be a-ok.

For a long time, maybe a whole series or two, I wasn't that fond of Raj or Howard, but eventually they grew on me and now I love 'em all.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Excuse me, but I had that upbringing.
> 
> Anyway, I thought she was from Omaha. Omaha is a city of 400K people.


I thought she was from a small town in Nebraska?  She may have mentioned Omaha as part of her travel plans, but I'm pretty sure it's a small town she's supposed to be from.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2012)

I think I may know too much about this.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I thought she was from a small town in Nebraska? She may have mentioned Omaha as part of her travel plans, but I'm pretty sure it's a small town she's supposed to be from.


Principle pastime "cow-tipping" apparently - whatever that is ...


----------



## Chz (Dec 21, 2012)

The writers loved Leslie Winkle too; but they found it nigh-impossible to make her character mesh with the rest of the cast on a continuing basis. They'd made her a regular member of the cast at one point (like Stuart is this year), but it just didn't work out. I can see why. 

FWIW, Amy is meant to be Sheldon's match - except with hormones.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2012)

setkewi said:


> I like this show. Every weekend I watch this programs with my family. really awesome TV series.


Would you know where I can click links for this stuff?  If not, I'm in the mood for terrible, boring shite.  Know any James Bond or Hobbit links?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 21, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Principle pastime "cow-tipping" apparently - whatever that is ...


 
I'd have gotten a beating for cow-tipping.  Rat plinking was ok.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 21, 2012)

Cow tipping:

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...2977436520DD6A9B5BB929&view=detail&FORM=VIRE4


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2012)

Whenever I hear that said, I think of "sheep tupping" - which is something entirely different.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 21, 2012)

Chz said:


> The writers loved Leslie Winkle too; but they found it nigh-impossible to make her character mesh with the rest of the cast on a continuing basis. They'd made her a regular member of the cast at one point (like Stuart is this year), but it just didn't work out. I can see why.
> 
> FWIW, Amy is meant to be Sheldon's match - except with hormones.


 
I think I agree that Amy and Bernadette are a bit boring.  But I like Leslie Winkle (when she occasionally popped in) and I just love Stuart


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2012)

Spoiler



I feel at home with TBBT because I was a great fan of Roseanne


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2012)

I actually just downloaded the Big Bang "whip" app for my Android phone.


----------



## paul russell999 (Dec 22, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I thought she was from a small town in Nebraska? She may have mentioned Omaha as part of her travel plans, but I'm pretty sure it's a small town she's supposed to be from.


I was sad enough to look at Wikipedia about this, which says "Penny ... Originally from a small town outside of Omaha, Nebraska..."


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

I like Kripke.
(God knows how you spell that. Americans' names be weird.)


----------



## Deareg (Dec 23, 2012)

I have only started to read this thread but am wondering, At what point did people start liking it? I have only been watching it myself for about 6 months or so and think it is brilliant.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2012)

It took me years of ignoring it because of my vast age - though during my disco days (late 30s), I actually watched Friends - and I was into Roseanne before that ...
So it was last Xmas - found it complimented Brian Cox well - I'm more of a mechanic than even a mere engineer and have always mistrusted physics and maths, but I watched a lot of his stuff and even found myself recognising Mars in the sky ...

I still struggle with the computer game and comic thing though .... and I have never watched Star Wars or Indiana Jones or read Tolkien and hope never to have it inflicted on me.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 24, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I have only started to read this thread but am wondering, At what point did people start liking it? I have only been watching it myself for about 6 months or so and think it is brilliant.


Episode one, series one.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2012)

Epona said:


> I actually like Bernadette and find her funny - her role as a sort of continuation of Howard's mother is hilarious, she has some great lines and delivers them well.
> 
> Some of the posts on this thread seem to come down to little more than 'meh, we don't want gurls in the show, they ruin it', which I disagree with. It's just Amy I find annoying, because the character is completely unrealistic in any way because she's overly caricatured beyond the point where there's any common ground allowing me to relate to her. I'd rather have Leslie Winkle back, intellectually sparring/getting into confrontations with Sheldon, that was far more interesting and funny, and she was realistic - that could so easily have been developed into a far more interesting hate/love/intellectual competitive type scenario despite her earlier dalliances with Leonard. Bring back Leslie Winkle!


I agree, Amy was bought in as a quick joke. It may have worked as a punchline in one episode but the more of her I see on screen the more the joke wares thin. She is so unrealistic that it is impossible to relate to her. The last episode I watched with her being ill and getting a spank was stupid and placed her and sheldon in such an unrealistic situation that you could see the writers writing rather than just enjoying the episode.


----------



## Ranu (Dec 24, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I like Kripke.
> (God knows how you spell that. Americans' names be weird.)


 
Kwipke...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 24, 2012)

Ranu said:


> Kwipke...


Bawwy Kwipke no less.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 24, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Episode one, series one.


The very first time I watched it I was hooked, thought it was brilliant, god knows how I missed it for so long.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 24, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I agree, Amy was bought in as a quick joke. It may have worked as a punchline in one episode but the more of her I see on screen the more the joke wares thin. She is so unrealistic that it is impossible to relate to her. The last episode I watched with her being ill and getting a spank was stupid and placed her and sheldon in such an unrealistic situation that you could see the writers writing rather than just enjoying the episode.


Ironically she is the one with an actual science  phd!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 25, 2012)

jannerboyuk said:


> Ironically she is the one with an actual science phd!


That's not really irony but I get what you mean. 
Anyway it's the writers that wrote sheldon and amy wrong, I doubt blossom has much to add.


----------



## Chz (Dec 25, 2012)

She's like all the other characters on the show - an amalgam of real personalities that when you put them all into just the one body look totally unrealistic. They're all based on 2-4 real personality types, and I recognise the lot. That's what makes it so damned funny.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes, Sheldon himself is a walking conundrum. If he wasn't, it would be completely impossible for people to relate to him and vice versa.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 25, 2012)

I got the first two series on DVD for Christmas!!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 26, 2012)

Chz said:


> She's like all the other characters on the show - an amalgam of real personalities that when you put them all into just the one body look totally unrealistic. They're all based on 2-4 real personality types, and I recognise the lot. That's what makes it so damned funny.


 
Yep.  I think I've dated all of them at least once.


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 26, 2012)

theyre all too fucking clever for their own good


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2012)

big bang til 10 tonight on E4


----------



## zoooo (Dec 27, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> theyre all too fucking clever for their own good


Except Penny!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 24, 2013)

I may find the Big Bang Theory vaguely amusing, but I also think it's essentially dodgy, especially in its portrayal of Raj and Howard, which borders on racism and anti-semitism at times.

http://butmyopinionisright.tumblr.com/post/31079561065/the-problem-with-the-big-bang-theory

" The Big Bang Theory is the worst kind of bully – the one that pretends to be your friend and then takes the piss out of you behind your back."


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 24, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I may find the Big Bang Theory vaguely amusing, but I also think it's essentially dodgy, especially in its portrayal of Raj and Howard, which borders on racism and anti-semitism at times.
> 
> http://butmyopinionisright.tumblr.com/post/31079561065/the-problem-with-the-big-bang-theory
> 
> " The Big Bang Theory is the worst kind of bully – the one that pretends to be your friend and then takes the piss out of you behind your back."


 
you know what you're right, i usually keep a sharp eye for that shit but i'd never thought of that.

i think it was funny in the beginning, but its gone a bit downhill lately, theres only so many times you can have the same joke


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 24, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> you know what you're right, i usually keep a sharp eye for that shit but i'd never thought of that.


 
What did it for me was when the four geeks club together to buy an original prop from The Time Machine. The Leonard character says to Howard, "what film would you buy a souvenir prop from? Sophie's Choice?"


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 24, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


>


 
I am left gasping in the wake of your incisive and witty response.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 24, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I may find the Big Bang Theory vaguely amusing, but I also think it's essentially dodgy, especially in its portrayal of Raj and Howard, which borders on racism and anti-semitism at times.
> 
> http://butmyopinionisright.tumblr.com/post/31079561065/the-problem-with-the-big-bang-theory
> 
> " The Big Bang Theory is the worst kind of bully – the one that pretends to be your friend and then takes the piss out of you behind your back."


 
I still think it is funny.  Everyone is gently mocked and that is where most of the humour lies.  But everyone has their own perception and just quoting a link doesn't make it so....


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2013)

My main problem with the BBT is that they aren't very convincing as science uber-geeks - even Sheldon.
A bit like Star Trek TNG, not enough proper science.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 24, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> http://butmyopinionisright.tumblr.com/post/31079561065/the-problem-with-the-big-bang-theory
> 
> " The Big Bang Theory is the worst kind of bully – the one that pretends to be your friend and then takes the piss out of you behind your back."


The thing that strikes me about that article is that the author assumes that the only way to enjoy it is to laugh at the same things that the audience laughs at. I enjoy it, but the bits I get the biggest kick out of are the nerdiest jokes or references - and I laugh because I get the joke, not because "aren't nerds funny using long words I don't understand".


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 24, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I may find the Big Bang Theory vaguely amusing, but I also think it's essentially dodgy, especially in its portrayal of Raj and Howard, which borders on racism and anti-semitism at times.
> 
> http://butmyopinionisright.tumblr.com/post/31079561065/the-problem-with-the-big-bang-theory
> 
> " The Big Bang Theory is the worst kind of bully – the one that pretends to be your friend and then takes the piss out of you behind your back."



I don't think he could mis judge it any more. I don't know any non-geek-sympathetic types that would give it the time of day (or at least appreciate as much as common or garden nerds...)...its a program about 'us geeks' laughing at ourselves, much like Friends was about mor 20-30 somethings doing the same. 

I can stretch to the Howard an Raj thing, but its all so charachatured I'm not sure it can gey too much credence. I can imagine thats called the "Jim Davidsin" defence in some minds tho


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2013)

I was very late to it, but once I got it, it soon made me think of Urbanz - albeit a bit edited and polished and integrated into 30 minute stories.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 3, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I may find the Big Bang Theory vaguely amusing, but I also think it's essentially dodgy, especially in its portrayal of Raj and Howard, which borders on racism and anti-semitism at times.
> ."


 
i think thats much too oversensitive . The USA is a lot more multicultural than britian and taking the piss out of each others stereotypes in a non nasty manner is par for the course. WASP culture gets its fair share of digs as well .


----------



## D'wards (Feb 4, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I may find the Big Bang Theory vaguely amusing, but I also think it's essentially dodgy, especially in its portrayal of Raj and Howard, which borders on racism and anti-semitism at times.
> 
> http://butmyopinionisright.tumblr.com/post/31079561065/the-problem-with-the-big-bang-theory
> 
> " The Big Bang Theory is the worst kind of bully – the one that pretends to be your friend and then takes the piss out of you behind your back."


 
If they have Indians or Jews on the writing or production team the it is okay i think.

Its like Family Guy - i would hope a lot of the writers are Jewish or else its just offensive.

Reminds me of my favourite line in The Simpsons, where Krusty finds out he's not actually Jewish. "This morning i was a self-hating Jew and now i'm just an anti-semite"


----------



## spring-peeper (Feb 4, 2013)

D'wards said:


> If they have Indians or Jews on the writing or production team the it is okay i think.
> 
> Its like Family Guy - i would hope a lot of the writers are Jewish or else its just offensive.
> 
> Reminds me of my favourite line in The Simpsons, where Krusty finds out he's not actually Jewish. "This morning i was a self-hating Jew and now i'm just an anti-semite"




I'm not understanding this properly.  It's not offensive if they have ethnic writers????


----------



## D'wards (Feb 4, 2013)

spring-peeper said:


> I'm not understanding this properly. It's not offensive if they have ethnic writers????


 No. "You can't use that word. That's our word" style.


----------



## spring-peeper (Feb 4, 2013)

D'wards said:


> No. "You can't use that word. That's our word" style.




I'm still confused.    Am I supposed to google and research the ethnicity of those involved in the writing and production of a show to decide whether or not I should be offended?


----------



## D'wards (Feb 4, 2013)

spring-peeper said:


> I'm still confused. Am I supposed to google and research the ethnicity of those involved in the writing and production of a show to decide whether or not I should be offended?


 It would help.

Would a white comedian be able to do Chris Rock's "Black People vs Niggers" routine?
Or a black comedian be able to do Jackie Mason's gags?
Or even a scouser to Micky Flanagan's cockney walk stuff?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2013)

Are we saying that the ethnically Jewish and Indian actors who are playing to stereotypes have no choice in the matter ?


----------



## story (Feb 4, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> i think thats much too oversensitive . The USA is a lot more multicultural than britian and taking the piss out of each others stereotypes in a non nasty manner is par for the course. WASP culture gets its fair share of digs as well .


 

Yer, this.

The first time I saw it I thought "Uh-oh..." (like the barely-disguised homophobia in Friends). But actually I think it's akin to the kind of normal joshing that happens between good friends who have different backgrounds and cultural heritages.

And they are pretty quick to pick each other up on stuff too. I think all of them have said "Dude, that's racist" (or something to that effect) at some point. And they have all had experience of bullying, they have all been victims of discrimination against nerdiness*. And they have all stood up for each other, or encouraged each other to do so.

ETA *And Penny and her boyfriends have been on the receiving end of sneery nastiness from the geeks about their perceived lack of cleverness.


----------



## maomao (Feb 4, 2013)

The Raj jokes bother me more than the Howard jokes because Jewish people are so central to modern American culture that it's just banter. Without needing to research the writing team one of the main creators Chuck Lorre is rather famously Jewish. Howard is an American stereotype.

The Raj stuff can be a bit more ignorant but the character isn't portrayed as less able then the others (apart from the talking to girls thing and that's not Indian-specific) and regularly gets the upper hand over Sheldon so I don't see the problem. Is all humour based on ethnicity banned now?

I thought it was just another US shitcom when Mrs Maomao started watching it but am hooked now. Mrs Maomao has taken to calling me 'Sheldon' now as well.  Maybe I should get all offended at the Aspergers stereotypes.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 4, 2013)

story said:


> Yer, this.
> 
> The first time I saw it I thought "Uh-oh..." (like the barely-disguised homophobia in Friends). But actually I think it's akin to the kind of normal joshing that happens between good friends who have different backgrounds and cultural heritages.
> 
> ...


 
^That does make it sound like a program entirely based around hate 

Not sure I like it anymore...


----------



## spring-peeper (Feb 4, 2013)

maomao said:


> I thought it was just another US shitcom when Mrs Maomao started watching it but am hooked now. Mrs Maomao has taken to calling me 'Sheldon' now as well.  Maybe I should get all offended at the Aspergers stereotypes.



My daughter calls her husband Sheldon, as well 

We also use Penny's line of "you think you are explaining it, but you are not" on him when he starts in with his explanations.


----------



## T & P (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't think the characterisation of Raj or Howard is that dodgy; not enough to find the show reprehensible or spoil my enjoyment of it anyway. Then again I've always liked that kind of humour/ banter. I think the character of Manuel in Fawlty Towers is fucking genius and I love it. Never met a fellow Spaniard who've watched the series and thought otherwise.

I wonder what some people make of clips like these, and how they see Family Guy as a result


----------



## starfish (Feb 4, 2013)

It still makes me laugh, no matter how many times ive seen each episode.


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 5, 2013)

Where did the series go?


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 5, 2013)

story said:


> Yer, this.
> 
> The first time I saw it I thought "Uh-oh..." (like the barely-disguised homophobia in Friends). But actually I think it's akin to the kind of normal joshing that happens between good friends who have different backgrounds and cultural heritages.
> 
> ...


 
the notion of hollywood tv executives promoting an anti semitic tv series is frankly about as plausible as an elderly Austrian man called Adolf running a successful pork butchers in Tel Aviv .


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 5, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> ^That does make it sound like a program entirely based around hate
> 
> Not sure I like it anymore...


 
US culture isnt infused with that curious British mixture of colonial guilt infused with pious cultural marxism that loses the plot everytime issues like race are mentioned . It plainly isnt a series orientated around either religious or ethnic hatred, and anyone who thinks it is has lost the plot i reckon .


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 5, 2013)

maomao said:


> The Raj jokes bother me more than the Howard jokes because Jewish people are so central to modern American culture that it's just banter. Without needing to research the writing team one of the main creators Chuck Lorre is rather famously Jewish. Howard is an American stereotype.
> 
> The Raj stuff can be a bit more ignorant but the character isn't portrayed as less able then the others (apart from the talking to girls thing and that's not Indian-specific) and regularly gets the upper hand over Sheldon so I don't see the problem. Is all humour based on ethnicity banned now?
> 
> I thought it was just another US shitcom when Mrs Maomao started watching it but am hooked now. Mrs Maomao has taken to calling me 'Sheldon' now as well.  Maybe I should get all offended at the Aspergers stereotypes.


 
I don't think Leonard or Sheldon get a free pass on their ethnicity.  Sheldon's family is the very epitome of "white trash."  They're casually racist and quick to throw the bible around.  Leonard's mother is that brand of academic liberal who secretly look down on everyone else, but wouldn't be so crude as to say so.  And talk about sexually repressed.....


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I don't think Leonard or Sheldon get a free pass on their ethnicity. Sheldon's family is the very epitome of "white trash." They're casually racist and quick to throw the bible around. * Leonard's mother is that brand of academic liberal who secretly look down on everyone else, but wouldn't be so crude as to say so. * And talk about sexually repressed.....


 
 You don't say.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 5, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I don't think Leonard or Sheldon get a free pass on their ethnicity. Sheldon's family is the very epitome of "white trash." They're casually racist and quick to throw the bible around. .


 


i was watching it the other week and sheldons mother was making dinner for them . She quietly approached Raj and told him she was cooking chicken, but wanted to make sure it wasnt an animal "his people thought was magic" before serving it to him . She was being really sensitive to his feelings .

Tea came out of my nose a little .


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 5, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> You don't say.


 
Perhaps I should have said "east-coast liberal."  There's a bit of tension between both coasts and the middle of the country in the US.  It's that I'm pointing out.  You've never heard the phrase "fly-over country"?


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Perhaps I should have said "east-coast liberal." There's a bit of tension between both coasts and the middle of the country in the US. It's that I'm pointing out. You've never heard the phrase "fly-over country"?


 
Actually, she reminds me of my cousin, who is so west-brit, Casually Red's head would explode, scanners-style, if he ever met her.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 5, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> i was watching it the other week and sheldons mother was making dinner for them . She quietly approached Raj and told him she was cooking chicken, but wanted to make sure it wasnt an animal "his people thought was magic" before serving it to him . She was being really sensitive to his feelings .
> 
> Tea came out of my nose a little .


 
OK, that is funny I'll grant you.

I'd feel more comfortable with it if there was an Irish post-doc on the show who conducts his research while carrying a pig under one arm, and swigging from a bottle of whiskey, whiskey, whiskey you're the devil.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 5, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> OK, that is funny I'll grant you.
> 
> I'd feel more comfortable with it if there was an Irish post-doc on the show who conducts his research while carrying a pig under one arm, and swigging from a bottle of whiskey, whiskey, whiskey you're the devil.


 
the other week sheldon was concocting an elaborate cover story that involved the little speccy fella going to an Irish bar, whereupon he had sexual relations with the red haired   "fun loving and morally loose Ms. Maggie McGarry .Maggie spends her night tending bar with a head full of curls and a heart full of dreams." There was a faked phone message which used the term "Ill be back in a wee little minute" . And a supposed lock of the delightful Maggies hair . Which came from an orangutan.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 5, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Actually, she reminds me of my cousin, who is so west-brit, Casually Red's head would explode, scanners-style, if he ever met her.


 
or hers might


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 5, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> or hers might


 
She'd quote you her line about how the landlords should have stayed in Ireland after independence, becuase then they could have been leaders in the new state.

And you thought I was bad.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 5, 2013)

jayysus


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 5, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> jayysus


 
It´s one big _Irish Times_ editorial meeting in our family.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 5, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> It´s one big _Irish Times_ editorial meeting in our family.


 
Ill light a candle for you , in the knowlege that will appall them .


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 10, 2014)

For those whose will to live hasn't been completely exhausted by the capricious  whims of channel 4 schedulers the new series of Big Bang theory begins again on e4 tonight


----------



## gabi (Apr 10, 2014)

is this the one that finished in the US a couple of months ago? if so the whole season's up on piratebay.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 10, 2014)

And there's a Star Wars episode due. Yay!


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 10, 2014)

The new series started last Thursday.


----------



## Ranu (Apr 10, 2014)

The season hasn't finished in the US, episode 20 (of 24) of season 7 airs tonight.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 10, 2014)

moonsi til said:


> The new series started last Thursday.


Fucking e4


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 11, 2014)

I watch this show a lot. There are some troubling attitudes on display though, i'm glad someone else brought up the attitudes shown towards Raj. Some of the lines toward him really are pushing the line - or maybe american sitcoms are getting more adventurous.

SPOILER! (just in case, not going through that nightmare again!)

The recent thanksgiving episode at chez Wolowitz featured a scene where Amy scolds drunk Sheldon. In response he apologises - and then, uncharacteristically of course, slaps her hard on the ass. She looks upset at first and then proceeds to walk through the room with an increasing smile on her face, because she wants Sheldon to be intimate with her and the joke being, presumably, that any physical contact is acceptable. This scene is delivered well, but troubling.

Or am I a prude? I think the show has lost some of its spark by making Sheldon less eccentric and more arrogant and Raj less humble.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 11, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> For those whose will to live hasn't been completely exhausted by the capricious  whims of channel 4 schedulers the new series of Big Bang theory begins again on e4 tonight


It's because they are closely following the equally capricious scheduling of the american networks who constantly take breaks.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 12, 2014)

it's nice to have it back, it makes me laugh.


----------



## Kesher (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I watch this show a lot. There are some troubling attitudes on display though, i'm glad someone else brought up the attitudes shown towards Raj. Some of the lines toward him really are pushing the line - or maybe american sitcoms are getting more adventurous.
> 
> The recent thanksgiving episode at chez Wolowitz featured a scene where Amy scolds drunk Sheldon. In response he apologises - and then, uncharacteristically of course, slaps her hard on the ass. She looks upset at first and then proceeds to walk through the room with an increasing smile on her face, because she wants Sheldon to be intimate with her and the joke being, presumably, that any physical contact is acceptable. This scene is delivered well, but troubling.
> 
> Or am I a prude? I think the show has lost some of its spark by making Sheldon less eccentric and more arrogant and Raj less humble.



More politically correct than a prude.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2014)

Kesher said:


> More politically correct than a prude.


are you politically incorrect then? do you enjoy it? proud of it?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 12, 2014)

Kesher said:


> More politically correct than a prude.


Thing is their relationship really isn't healthy. She is desperate for love and intimacy and he is indifferent, arrogant, narcissistic and hurtful. It'd be quite sad if it wasn't for the jokes. But her character has warped so much anyway. I think they've dropped all pretence that Sheldon is autistic.


----------



## Kesher (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm certainly against excessive political correctness. The Big Bang Theory  is a brilliant; clever and very funny show and I for one will not allow excessive  political correctness to interfere  with my enjoyment of it.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2014)

Kesher said:


> I'm certainly against excessive political correctness. The Big Bang Theory  is a brilliant; clever and very funny show and I for one will not allow excessive  political correctness to interfere  with my enjoyment of it.


what is "excessive  political correctness" ? how much political correctness is just right.
how will you "not allow it"?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 12, 2014)

Kesher said:


> I'm certainly against excessive political correctness. The Big Bang Theory  is a brilliant; clever and very funny show and I for one will not allow excessive  political correctness to interfere  with my enjoyment of it.


I watch it all the time, sometimes it's very sharp.

sometimes, notsomuch. I do think that, with the relationships involved, it has become stuck in a bit of a rut.

Stewart needs his own show - and an intervention from the Samaritans!

Kwipke? He's less funny tbh.


----------



## Kesher (Apr 12, 2014)

ddraig said:


> what is "excessive  political correctness" ? how much political correctness is just right.
> how will you "not allow it"?



Excessive political correctness for me is being overly concerned about a show like The Big Bang Theory and allowing that concern to mess with your pleasure at watching such a great show. I don't. Instead,  I laugh along with it.

Another example of excessive political correctness is when someone tries to challenge someone else who is in a  heterosexual marriage for calling their spouse: "my wife" or "my husband" because they prefer to call their spouse "my partner".
Overall,  I'm quite wary of political correctness. What is intended to be a form of anti-oppressive practice can easily become the opposite. At its worse it's a form of manipulation, almost brainwashing.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 12, 2014)

I think calling it brainwashing is a shade over the top.

Ive never come across anything like objecting to the words  wife or husband.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> ?...
> Ive never come across anything like objecting to the words  wife or husband.


Then you have not met Leeds district SWP


----------



## T & P (May 1, 2014)

Good guest appearances by James Earl Jones and Carrie Fisher tonight


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 1, 2014)

best one of the series so far


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2014)

Fuck, this week's episode (UK release) is definitely the best one of the last two or three seasons, and quite probably in the top-five ever.

If you had become disinterested with the series, I have three words for you: Billy Bob Thornton. Vintage episode


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2014)

Penny with short hair. 

I love her!


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Penny with short hair.
> 
> I love her!


Without wanting to phwoar the thread up, agreed 100%.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 5, 2014)

Billy Bob looked so different! Even more so than he did in Fargo. I only recognised him because of his voice.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2014)

flipping heck I'm getting behind - I'm busy watching episode 3 on 4od because it expires tomorrow ...


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 27, 2018)

I laughed:


----------



## dessiato (Feb 27, 2018)

I love TBBT and have watched every episode at least twice. I'm now waiting, impatiently, for the last few episodes of season eleven, I'm up to S11, E15. This is not a great season. It, like season 10, is bitty. There seems to be no single thread running through the season. I think it might be jumping the shark now.

Perhaps they need to reintroduce Kripke, and Lesley Winkle to stir things up. Perhaps give Stewart a bigger role again. Although these were secondary roles they could just, because of their past, get the show back on track.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 27, 2018)

It's still making me laugh, but yeah, it is starting to run it's course, something needs to change.

Young Sheldon is getting better with each episode. Annie Potts is great in it.


----------



## maomao (Feb 27, 2018)

All sitcoms go shit after a few years and tbbt was quite shit to start with. It's excruciating now.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 27, 2018)

maomao said:


> All sitcoms go shit after a few years and tbbt was quite shit to start with. It's excruciating now.


The physics is accurate though. They have some university profesor/lecturer checking and inputting information. The boards in the background are all accurate.

The actress playing Amy is a PhD graduate in neurobiology. 

There's real science in TBBT.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 27, 2018)

cybershot said:


> It's still making me laugh, but yeah, it is starting to run it's course, something needs to change.
> 
> Young Sheldon is getting better with each episode. Annie Potts is great in it.



I think they're planning on ending it next year.  TBH, I thought it went downhill once they gave everyone girlfriends.  It removed all the angst and inserted some fairly boring characters.


----------



## T & P (Feb 27, 2018)

dessiato said:


> The physics is accurate though. They have some university profesor/lecturer checking and inputting information. The boards in the background are all accurate.
> 
> The actress playing Amy is a PhD graduate in neurobiology.
> 
> There's real science in TBBT.


The cameos make the series far more interesting as well. Stephen Hawking being the obvious draw


----------



## discokermit (Feb 27, 2018)

it's fucking rubbish.


----------



## maomao (Feb 28, 2018)

dessiato said:


> The actress playing Amy is a PhD graduate in neurobiology.



She's also a weirdo who makes public donations to the IDF.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 28, 2018)

maomao said:


> She's also a weirdo who makes public donations to the IDF.


I didn't know that.


----------



## Epona (Feb 28, 2018)

dessiato said:


> I didn't know that.



Oh yes, she gave a massive donation to buy bulletproof vests for the IDF, and has a really hardline position on Israeli/Palestine relations


----------



## Chz (Feb 28, 2018)

maomao said:


> She's also a weirdo who makes public donations to the IDF.


And an anti-vaxxer.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 28, 2018)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I think they're planning on ending it next year.  TBH, I thought it went downhill once they gave everyone girlfriends.  It removed all the angst and inserted some fairly boring characters.



This. The female actors are brilliant and often outshine the male cast but it's too neat, nice and saccharine. See also Friends etc.

I need another Seinfeld.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 28, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> This. The female actors are brilliant and often outshine the male cast but it's too neat, nice and saccharine. See also Friends etc.
> 
> I need another Seinfeld.



Check out Difficult People if you haven't already seen it.


----------

